# I finally got started .........



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a pic of my door track with a little addition. This has been in the works (mostly in the dark recesses of my brain) for a long long time. The door is 32" X 80" and the addition is 30" X 36". This will be a very slow process building..... BUT at least I got started. Also there are some pics of a few of the buildings that will be used. This is my and my wifes' first attempt at making buildings. They're a little crude but we like them.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Love it....*

*yyyyyyyyyYAHTZEEEEEEEEE ! ! !* :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice Start! Looks like you'll be racing through the countryside :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This made my day!!!!  Thanks Jerry for posting this up, and kudos to Bill for helping get it set up!!! Looks to me like you got a fun set up!!! I bet it feels good to have a trigger in your hand, and some smooth track to burn up! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Awesome buildings!!! Is this and open door?

Dude, just throwin out ideas here...
Those buildings remind me of a town square. How bout an intersection?
You know, one of those cross tracks about where the L is. "Downtown"

Looks awesome man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*I wuz waitin' for Jerry to post*










It was a great day for a drive to Jerry's. Coming down Maple drive I spied this 'lil two point. He couldnt be bothered with me. He was pre-occupied with the neighbor's Tom cat. I stopped to watch the stand off. I fumbled my camera out too late to get the shot where Bucky took a sniff too close and Kitty swatted him across the nose...LMAO! 










Jerry and Cynthia have a beautiful home!



















We set up some Tomy, then putted some cars around and heated up the set controllers....giggle! Win made it easy. The table modules were spot on height and level to boot. The Tomy had a few oxidized spots to buff off, but other than that it was pretty much zoom zoom. 

Jerry's been sand bagging us...he has a secret weapon. His wife Cynthia is quite adept at constructing buildings, paint and artwork; not to mention she's one hell of a cook! As we had blitzed the track assembly, we had plenty of time to devour some tasty barbecue and vittles, swap some lies, and sort out the worlds problems.

All in all I cant think of a better way to spend the day...beautiful weather, spectacular countryside views, gracious hospitality, and of course... playing lil cars with my friends!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow - that sounds like a great time. Your track is going to be a ton of fun, it's not too hard to predict. And your buildings are beautiful. A little rough?? That's crazy talk! 

Beautiful pics, too. I love that part of the country. This pic was snapped in that general area before a small Thanksgiving footrace. 










The kids' clothes bear some not too subtle hints of the exact location. The 3 blond kids are my little slot racers. 

Keep up the good work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

The buildings are sweet!!! Primitave my a$$!!

But I have to ask, how in the world did she make the cows!?!?!?:freak:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Take a good look at the coupola on the barn...that's real copper!


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

jerry great trak/build! the bridgeloop should make for some nice controlled fishtails.kinda cool to have a bud help ya get started too!hey man i only hope you got everything out of that closet.after racin and eatin i hope ya took that green car for a ride.jerry everybody is jazzed for ya,now keep going. and post pics(everybody likes pics)enjoy my man enjoy.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

right on jerry!nice to see ya back at it!thanks Bill for some awesome pics!looks like y'all had a great time!and kudos to the missus jerry,those are some great looking buildings!i can almost smell the bbq from here,lol!:wave:


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Nice start on the track and yeah kudos to the wife on the buildings.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


>


Ok, I see a green...Wait, is this not another photo contest??? Must be a joy to wake and see that view everyday!!! Glad to see you getting energized and back to business...Have fun with the track building. Looks like you got some great help!!! RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

DUDE, what is that sticking up outta the water????!!!!
It's like a head with horns on top??? See it?????

IT"S THE SLOTNESS MONSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTxSlotCars said:


> DUDE, what is that sticking up outta the water????!!!!
> It's like a head with horns on top??? See it?????
> 
> IT"S THE SLOTNESS MONSTER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang it Rich! I wish I'd thought of that! Nice one... :thumbsup: :freak:


----------

